# TOP 5 or 10 SUPPLEMENTS



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Im doing some research, And I know a thread similar to this has been done before....

HOWEVER, what I would like to know is if your on a limited budget what supps would you shell out for???

What I DONT WANT TO KNOW IS

1) what are most effective

2) FOOD is better than any supp (YAWWWWWWWN)

3) WHy you take them

I do not give a rats ar5e about the above 3 statements

All I want is Top 5 or peoples top 10 supps if money was tight etc etc

Thanks Guys

Hulk reps available


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Whey

Creatine

Omegas

Dextrose

Multivits


----------



## Mowgli (Aug 23, 2009)

1) GEAR

2) Eph

3) Multivits

4) Dextrose

5) Whey

In that order!


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Whey

Cassien

Multi Vit

Malto

Fish oil


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

protein powder

udo's/fish oils

multivits(extra mag,vit c and zinc)

creatine


----------



## solidcecil (Mar 8, 2012)

whey

creatine

wms

nox

glutamine


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

1. Steroids

2. Whey

3. WMS

4. Insulin <- it's dirt cheap!

5. Cissus/Glucosamine!


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks guys

Ran out reps

get back to all when recharged

Keep em coming


----------



## kawikid (Apr 28, 2008)

1. A good 6 blend time release protein.

2. Kre Alkalyn creatine

3. Whey

4 Malto

5 ECA fat burner

All the supps you need imo :thumbup1:


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

1. Whey protein

2. Multi vit

3. Fish oils

4. BCAA's

5. Jaffa cakes


----------



## jamie seagia (Jun 23, 2009)

glute

glucose

whey

superpump 250

zma


----------



## Tasty (Aug 28, 2007)

Gear

Whey

Fish Oil

Don't need anything else.


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Pscarb will delete this as its in the worng section

So no point you bothering to post anymore 

mine are

1. Gear

2. Babies - High IGF1 content

3. Food - its the best supplement

4. Gear

5. Growth

:thumb:


----------



## Bonzer (Nov 26, 2010)

Whey

Creatine

Carbs - Malto, Powdered Oats

Multivits

Omegas

Echinacea

Glutamine


----------



## avfc_ant (Oct 10, 2009)

Whey

Fat burner

Green Tea

Fish Oil

Caffine Tablets


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Thanks Guys 

TT=Pr ick


----------



## Magic Torch (May 30, 2005)

I am actually a lot lower on income this year than I was before so I had to honestly ask myself this question when preping this time round.

I decided:

1) Protein powder, milk and whey blend

2) Vits (multi, Vit C, Cranberry, Garlic etc etc)

3) BCAA's

4) CEE

That was it, except for food and gear.

Off season bulk up will be the same but add

5) Slin

6) WMS

O and gear lol


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Whey

Casein

Maltodextin

Creatine

Joint support


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

AAS's

whey protein

amino acids

beta alinine

creatine

glucosamine

vitamin C

dessicated liver tabs

fish oil tabs

zinc & copper

if i was aloud an 11th it would be milk thistle!!!

cant say about GH or insulin,never tryed em!!!


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

1 - Whey

2 - Creatine

3 - Fish Oil

4 - Maltodextrin

5 - Multi Vit


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

anabolic ant said:


> AAS's
> 
> whey protein
> 
> ...


That stuff made me feel like had spiders under my skin

Never again:lol: :lol:


----------



## Dantreadz85 (Jun 4, 2009)

whey

casien

multi vits

zma ( help me sleep for some reason , thats the only reason there there lol)


----------



## anabolic ant (Jun 5, 2008)

jw007 said:


> That stuff made me feel like had spiders under my skin
> 
> Never again:lol: :lol:


yeah that tingling sensation is friggin offkey...

sometimes i've walked in to the gym itching my forehead and shoulders...people must of thought i was a smackhead or something,the way i was scratching ffs:lol:!!!!


----------



## Coop (Sep 8, 2007)

Protein blend

Creatine

ZMA

Superfoods (fruit blend)

Fish oils


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

*Teachers Pet Fly By ----> This is in the wrong section * :whistling:


----------



## Macca 1976 (Sep 16, 2008)

Protein Gaspari

CNP Creatine

Superpump Gaspari

Animal Paks

Glucosamine


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

1.whey

2.kre alk

3.omega 3

4.vitargo

5.glutamine.

Anyway....why the fcuk are you asking about these???...........we all know chewable halo is the way forward


----------



## gym rat (Jul 10, 2007)

gear

whey blend

wms

food


----------



## Fatbastard (Oct 16, 2008)

1. Gear

2. Whey & Casien blend (saves cash)

3. Creatine EE - no loading

4. Fish oils

5. Multivits

wouldnt bother with WMS etc... as can create insulin spike with other high GI carbs.


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

some sort of protein,pref a blend.

carb powder.

some form of creatine.

milk.

lucozade.

eggs.

yogurts.

veggy oil to site inject with  .

stims to keep lean.

of course this isnt taking into account gear,if the above ment i couldnt buy gear then i would can the lot and go with the gear and protein powder,cos gear makes you massiver. :thumbup1:


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

Gear (supp?)

Whey

Wms

Efa's

Creatine


----------



## Kezz (Sep 3, 2007)

whey

nox

vit c

oils cla, primrose, omegas etc

zma

glucosamine

milk thistle

multi vits

oh and horny goats weed... and it does give you the horn!!

gear

ECA


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Aas

whey

dextrose

fish oil

multi vit


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

On a very limited budget just:

fast acting protein powder

fish oils

As funds start to increase would start adding the following:

creatine mono

slow acting protein powder

B vit complex

zinc

glutamine

greens powder

fast carbs

electrolytes


----------



## BigMutha (Aug 14, 2009)

I can't believe no-ones mentioned Jaffa Cakes!!! :confused1:

1.Protein Blend

2.Creatine

3.Fish Oils

4.MultiVits

5.JAFFA CAKES:lol:


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

lol

Thanks again guys

Reps when hulk power back


----------



## Miike (Jun 11, 2009)

BigMutha said:


> I can't believe no-ones mentioned Jaffa Cakes!!! :confused1:


Page 1 :whistling:


----------



## &lt;JAY_JAY&gt; (Jan 4, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

1. Protein Powder

2. Pro Recover

3. MultiVitamin

4. Fish Oils

All i use, budget is tight with baby


----------



## T_Woody (Jul 16, 2008)

Whey

Creatine

Cod liver oil

Grenades

ECA

Those above would be if i HAD the money


----------



## dixie normus (May 11, 2008)

1. EFA's

2. Vits and Mins

3. EAA's

4. Dextrose / Malto

5. Protein of choice


----------



## lammy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

WELL MONEY IS TIGHT MATE SO

PROTIEN- MIX MY EGGS WITH MILK - SHAKE WEN TIMES ARE EASIER

CREATINE - NEED THIS

VITIMS - CHEAPER BRANDS- BETTER BRAND WEN TIMES ARE EASIER

OMEGAS - FOUND IN TESCOS OWN BRAD CANNED FISH CHEAP AS ..... :thumbup1:


----------



## lammy1 (Oct 1, 2009)

God said:


> Somebody needs to turn their caps off! That's two threads I'v seen you doing that now


yep been blasted a bit for that, wont happen again feel like the kid in school being picked on, oh well live an learn


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Joe why didn't you list your top 5?

1. Seamen

2. poppers

3. sausages

4. something else gay

4. cock?


----------



## Jake H (Oct 31, 2008)

whey

fish oils

multivit

caffine

malto


----------



## Guest (Oct 6, 2009)

Whey

Test

AAkg & CEE preworkout

Some quick acting carbs

Powdered oats

Caffiene


----------



## TOBE (Mar 9, 2008)

Whey

BCAA

WMS

Fish Oils


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

53 posts....i think he has got the hint what to use by now me thinks 

I still dont know why joe is asking.....maybe its for a friend.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Repped those I could today thanks 

Pea Brain, Im actually doing some market research for a possible venture

Chewable Halo would not be on product list PMSL


----------



## bigkiwi (Oct 2, 2008)

1. Mass Gainer

2. BCAA's

3. Multi Vitamins

4. Creatine Mono

5. L-Glutamine

Top 3 IMO are essential - last two optional (depending on $$)


----------



## Rugby-mute (Jul 1, 2009)

Whey

Creatine

multi vit

Fish oil

Glutamine


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

Very interesting J, can't believe some people are putting whey above test:lol:

not too sure test would count but i'll put it in 

Also interesting how many have Creatine in there top 3, not something I've used

too much

1 Test

2 Protein Powder

3 Cissus

4 Multi Vit & Min

5 Fish Oils

Nice to see a training related question from you, hows the mobile phone:lol: :lol:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well from the supps iv tried.

protien

eph's

multi vit and min

creatine cee ( side not, i rate this more than mono )

fish oils

green tea


----------



## ares1 (Apr 27, 2008)

if on a tight budget i would limit it too:-

Whey

Beta Alanine

Creatine

Probiotic

Udos oil


----------



## acer72 (Sep 3, 2008)

1. Reflex Instant Mass

2. BCAA

3. My Protein Pulse

4. Fish Oils

5. Mega Cissus


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

1. Tren

2. Whey

3. Virtago

4. Fish oils

5. Anal lube


----------



## M_at (May 2, 2009)

megatron said:


> Joe why didn't you list your top 5?
> 
> 1. Seamen
> 
> ...


Seamen like chris1 or semen?

No number 5? :tongue:


----------



## chris creatine (Oct 16, 2009)

steroids

glucose

whey

phd

no-xplode


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

Top 10 :

Protein powder (Whey and Casein)

Multi Vit formula (Orange Triad)

Creatine (straight creapure mono)

Beta Alanine (IntraXcell)

Pre-workout formula (Jack3d/Presurge)

Intra-Workout formula (IntrAbolic)

Joint Aid (SuperCissus Rx)

Test Booster (ZEUS)

Nutrient partitioner (Anabolic Pump)

Fat Burners, when using them (ReCreate/SUB-Q)


----------



## Lex_BBW (Aug 19, 2009)

1. Whey Protein

2. Creatine

3. L-Glutamine

4. Vitamins

5. Fish Oils

6. Pre-workout Supplement (Superpump 250 or RPM)


----------



## mck (Sep 25, 2009)

1.aas

2.cyclone maximuscle(best gains of this than anything else ive tried thing is its to expensive to keep up and i tuck an extra scoop to wht it sugests. have took the cheaper version hurricane xs by mp but no comparison)

3.protien

4.vitamins

5.fish oils


----------



## BBWarehouse (Mar 31, 2008)

mickfootie said:


> Top 10 :
> 
> Protein powder (Whey and Casein)
> 
> ...


How are you finding the Sub-Q / Zeus?


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

BBWarehouse said:


> How are you finding the Sub-Q / Zeus?


The ZEUS and SUB-Q is an excellent combo and really works well for the summer. It allows you to gain a good amount lean muscle whilst keeping the fat to a minimum.

Chris at Fusion got me into their great products and always use them throughout the year now.


----------



## jw007 (Apr 12, 2007)

Ahh it was moved lol

I wondered where my thread went

thanks again guys


----------



## mickfootie (Aug 10, 2008)

jw007 said:


> Ahh it was moved lol
> 
> I wondered where my thread went
> 
> thanks again guys


No worries. It's good to see what people are using and how many actually use the similar products.


----------

